# (الكتاب الأحمر) فيديك نسخة عربى ونسخة انجليزى بى دى اف - مارس FIDIC march 2006



## ياسر لاشين (15 نوفمبر 2008)

دفتر عقد المقاولة للمشاريع الانشائية (فيديك - الكتاب الأحمر )
بالمرفقات ملف مضغوط به نسختين واحدة عربى والتانية انجليزى بصيغة بى دى اف
مع تحياتى:
اخوكم م.ياسر لاشين


----------



## mnci (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخى على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks 4 you


----------



## newbarcelonar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف ما هو الكتاب الاحمر؟؟؟


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم وبالنسبة للأخ newbarcelonar
الكتاب الأحمر هو شهرة الكتاب اللى بالمرفقات وهو بيتكلم عن العقد للمشروع الانشائى


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى المسلم
بارك الله فيك وفى زملائك امين يارب العالمين


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا م ياسر
ولكن هل ممكن بعض المعلومات عن ال Fidic ، مثلا هل هناك إلزام بأن يتبع العقد الإنشائي جميع بنود الكتاب الأحمر ، فالغالب أن الجهات الحكومية لديها صيغة محددة لعقود الإنشاء قد يتم تحديثها من الحين للأخر.
آمل التوضيح


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزى المهندس ياسر
هل توجد اجزاء اخرى من هذا العقد
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا و أسكنك فسيح جناته .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز ،مساهمة رائعة


----------



## زيد شاكر (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ebdaa4eim (30 ديسمبر 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kesbah (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)
فلك بكل واحد حسنة:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## jamaika3003 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخى على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ASHAB (2 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا أخي....


----------



## تركيا (2 يناير 2009)

مششششششششششكور وبارك الله فيك:16:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilous (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## dedo_eng (2 يناير 2009)

thank u sooooooooo much


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.أحمد محمود عبدالسلام (2 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية جزاك الله خير

:7:


----------



## ورد النيل (2 يناير 2009)

شكرأ اخى العزيز على هذا الكتاب وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله


----------



## وليد سعد الدين (3 يناير 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


 واعانك الله على الخير دائما


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## samicof (22 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks
my friend


----------



## م وضاح (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الخ ياسر لاشين على كتاب الفيديك


----------



## abdocivil (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً اخى الكريم


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله الف خير ( جــــــــــــــــــــــاري الـــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــيــــــــــــل )


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ملف رائع وتم التحميل على خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا اخي على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم ......


----------



## madjabr (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## johnsafi (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aljafry (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا اخي الكريم والله يطول عمرك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ,, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## markovic (28 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوردستان (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الشاب العراقي (1 مارس 2009)

*عاشت ايدك*

حياك الله وعاشت ايدك والى مزيد من العطاء
:56:​


----------



## سكون (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله الف خييير


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز والى الامام دائما


----------



## iraqbmw (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## موسى جمال (3 مارس 2009)

*مشكور أخي و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم ....


----------



## نهلة عمر (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ ياسر
مساهمة رائعة لكن الملف لا يفتح وتظهر عندي رسالة ان الفايل ربما damaged او مرسل بطريقة خاطئة
هل ممكن ارسال الفايل مرة اخرى لاتمكن من تنزيله وشكرا
نهلة


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبوركت وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (22 مايو 2009)

نهلة عمر قال:


> الاخ ياسر
> مساهمة رائعة لكن الملف لا يفتح وتظهر عندي رسالة ان الفايل ربما damaged او مرسل بطريقة خاطئة
> هل ممكن ارسال الفايل مرة اخرى لاتمكن من تنزيله وشكرا
> نهلة







قمت بتحميل الملف فى المرفقات وهو موجود ممكن تكون مشكلتك انه الملف مضغوط winrar ولازم تفكيه او انه الملف بعد الفك بيحتاج برنامج اكروبات فأرجو التوضيح انه عندك برنامج يفك الضغط وبرنامج يفتح ملف بى دى اف.


----------



## ياسر لاشين (22 مايو 2009)

ENG MOHAMED_2010 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبوركت وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## attalawy (22 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

مشكور اخى الكريم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essamrn (24 مايو 2009)

جامد جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته


----------



## ياسر لاشين (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على ردودكم الغاالية


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ياسر رفع الله قدرك وحفظك
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وزاد في علمك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## امير الصباح (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و ان شاء الله نستفاد من هذا الكتاب


----------



## سيد ياسر (14 يونيو 2009)

thank you abu alyaa for this good effort and, we hope more


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (14 يونيو 2009)

مشاركة جميلة تسلم الايادي


----------



## eng abdallah (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hassan ibraheem (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## madjabr (3 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أسد الفرات (3 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد شيء بالمرفقات
هل تم حذف الملف
مشكور على أية حال


----------



## م.طاهر (3 أغسطس 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> لا يوجد شيء بالمرفقات
> هل تم حذف الملف
> مشكور على أية حال


نقس الشكله رجاء ايجاد الحل


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 أغسطس 2009)

لــــــــم نـــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــد شـــــــــــيء


----------



## moh_re110 (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## kaisnafee (11 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## sewem (14 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (14 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الفاضل : لايوجد كتب مرفقه


----------



## abuyaas (14 أغسطس 2009)

Thanks for u man allah y5alek


----------



## abuyaas (14 أغسطس 2009)

Ayna almorfakat ?????????????


----------



## adelthrwt (16 أغسطس 2009)

غابلارالرتىلتالرلاتىللا


----------



## Armana (18 أغسطس 2009)

where is attachment?


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاخوة
...........................0


----------



## searcherj (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي...لكن لا توجد مرفقات. أين الملف؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (18 أغسطس 2009)

فين الرابط لا اجدة ممكن اعادة الارسال


----------



## amjad saleem iraq (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
اين المرفقات رجاءا


----------



## نزارالقدسي (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (18 أغسطس 2009)

اين المرفقات تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## احمدحسينعثمان (18 أغسطس 2009)

يا أخى لا توجد مرفقات ... وأن وجدت فأين هى ... ولقد تصفحت كافة الردود لكى أجد شئ فلم أجد ... فياليت يتم أعادة رفع هذه المرفقات من جديد ... وشكرا


----------



## nasser1414 (18 أغسطس 2009)

[جزيت خيرا اخى على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## nasser1414 (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## د.حسن الخطيب (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم. عذرا لم أجد الرابط لفتح الملف


----------



## خالد قدورة (20 أغسطس 2009)

الملف غير موجود. ارجو التكرم باعادة تنزيل الملف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي على هذه المشاركة 
لكن لم اجد اي مرفق للكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
مع فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## يوسف جميل سنادة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## searcherj (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور*

الله يعطيك العافي....


----------



## vico2 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هى-فين-المرفقات
وشكرا-ليك


----------



## jameelfalah (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## محمودشمس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هو فين انا مش عارف ومش شايف اي كتاب


----------



## ahmad mabrook (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف استطيع تحميل الكتاب لم اجد اي رابط !!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس أبو الشوق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أين الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abu gadeer (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد قدورة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتاب غير موجود ارجو التكرم بتنزيله من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى5555 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## gafel (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتاب غير موجود ارجو التكرم بتنزيله من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahim albitar (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## adawy_2050 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

فين الكتاب انا با ادور عليه بقالي نص ساعه


----------



## matarmsa (20 نوفمبر 2009)

tkank you very much my friend


----------



## hossameno (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ggggooooooooddddddddddd


----------



## yasal (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الكتاب يا محترم


----------



## مهندس تريم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السيد المشرف برجاء عمل الازم اين الكتاب


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

لم اجد اى رابط او رفع


----------



## basel4380 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks for you


----------



## ماجد ادريس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*thanks 4 you*​


----------



## ammar4design (13 يناير 2010)

كبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يناير 2010)

اخوان اين الكتاب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يناير 2010)

اين الكتاب


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (13 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله و بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdoo_farra (13 يناير 2010)

Where is the book dear


----------



## hosniecg (13 يناير 2010)

مهندسنا العزيز يرجى إعادة تحميل الكتاب ... مع خالص شكرنا وتقديرنا


----------



## mohanna (28 يناير 2010)

*thanks*

thanks:77:


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجداااااااااااااا


----------



## osama anter (29 يناير 2010)

شكراً كتير وتسلم


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (29 يناير 2010)

I can't find the book


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يناير 2010)

الموضوع مغلق لعدم توفر المرفقات التى بها الكتب


----------

